# Wheres evryone planning on camping in 2005



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

Last year I started a thread who's camping where in 2004 ,thought I'd start a thread for 2005. Some of us might be camping at the same place at the same time this year,and this thread might give us a chance to have a few pops and trade war stories with another member of this site.

Heres where my family and I plan on camping this summer. 

Tawas Point State Park lot #50 May 26 thur May 30

Port Crescent State Park lot #51 June 30 thur July 5

Ludington State Park lot #282 August 15 thur August 28 

I'm sure will add a few more weekends to our list.


----------



## kroppe

Good list Larry. I've been to Tawas Point and Ludington, both nice parks. Here's our list so far:

- Fort Wilderness at Walt Disney World this Easter (few more weeks!)
- Burlington, Vermont
- Virginia Beach, Virginia
- Savannah, Georgia
- a weekend or two in the mountains of PA


----------



## DANN09

We hav'nt made up our mind yet on where but I know we have to do it soon to get the spots. I'm looking for a camping club in the NW'ern part of the state. We like to camp but it's a lot more fun when you're with a group that enjoys it also. That Ludington date looks like a posibility.
Enjoy 
George


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Not 100% sure. Alot of times I don't make up my mind on where I'm going until the week of. I basicaly only tent camp in rustic parks. It's usually a little quiter but not always.

But here are always a certainty.

Haekwood Campground. 
Canoe Harbour Campground
Tourist Park Campground.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

So far Lk. leelanua RV park July 15-19 and Homestead Dam resort end of Sept. Probably a couple more, but don't know yet.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

A long weekend, probably in July, at wild bill's (provided he and Jody host another Pig Roast!)


----------



## snakebit67

might do Lake arbutus again. The bass fishing was awesome. Nice campground, except for the buttholes who stole my cooler. 

Was thinking of trying around nichols lake. Anyone have any luck fishing there?


----------



## beachrat9

I usually make a few trips to Hoist Lake foot travel area. Its in the ne lower. 

Im also taking a backpacking trip to northern New Mexico.

I have a question, has anyone backpacked around the pictured rocks area?
If so what is the best place to camp?


----------



## shametamer

Kroppe i can dig it..bucketmouths in disney ponds,eyes and Champy in lake champlain,surfcasting in virginia,stream trout in the poconos, but what,pray tell, do u fish for in savannah?...lol......Ok Mike, penciled in ur dates in Leelanau..maybe we can actually hook up this time!..lol.............Wick? no yooper trips? Its a photographers dream up there! Snakebit,we gotta get you across the big mac a little more!....................................Us? well we don't tent any longer..but trips already on the docket.......drummond island,leelanau,croton,Cisco chain,Hubbard, higgins,houghton,hamlin,raber,Gogebic,rainy lake minnesota,greenwood,lake linden/portage..........


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Chaple Rocks area is very nice with a little less pressure then many other area. If you enter at the Chaple Rock entrance you will see several beuatiful falls have a chance to wet a line and you can camp with reservation permit about 1 mile east of of the chapel rock itself. The campsite is up on a high cliff about 400 yards off the cliff. This trail is right along the sandsone on the cliff edge. Very neat. Ealier in the year there will be some waterfalls running off these cliffs. The Park Rangers are outstanding there in Munising. If you contact them they will taylor something specific to your needs.

Good luck.


----------



## DANN09

Just might come up to Lk. Leelanau park with Ya Mike.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

kroppe,
I like your list better then mine.
Fort Wilderness is great ! we checked it out in 2003. ,the only thing I didn't like there was , they don't allow ground campfires on your lot, but still one the nicest campgrounds I've ever been too. They have lots of activities for for the kids going all day, bikes would be a plus.
I lived in the tidewater area of Virginia for a year, and headed to Virginia Beach evry chance I got, you'll have a great time there.

Larry


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

DANN09 said:


> Just might come up to Lk. Leelanau park with Ya Mike.


George, they are ususally booked up by now.(I got the last lot for that weekend and I called in August of last year) July and August are always full. Also Leelanau pines is just down the street, they may have openings. Maybe we can get together this year.


----------



## dinoday

Besides the seasonal camping(steelhead/salmon) around the Big Man,I'm working the wifey over for Taquomenen(sp?) Falls area in July.The kids have never been there and I haven't been there myself in ages.


----------



## DaBeuk

The only plans so far are for Yankee Springs S.P. (Gun Lake), lot 86, June 23-28. I'll be fishing hard so if you're there and fishing, let's compare notes.


----------



## Happy Jack

Wife and I went to the camper show and I pulled the trigger. We've been talking about it for a while. Our 20th anniversary is in July and she has a few days off so we thought we would maybe go to Higgins, ha ha, they have 4 sites open as of 2-25. Cadillac has 0. Checked 4-5 other state parks with same results. I guess you have to reserve just after midnight 6 mos. before you want to go. Man, I remember when we would take the kids all we did was load up and take off, pull in and get a site.
Anybody have any suggestions for a nice campground, maybe on a lake in the N LP ?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

Happy Jack,
The State park reservation system is broke, the most popular parks,you have make the reservations 6 month in advance,and then good luck.The lukey few who get thur at 8am when they start up in the morning reserve 10 sites then dump the ones they don't want at the last minute,leaveing plenty of sites empty,last August at Ludington S.P. WE DROVE OUR BIKES THUR THE PARK AND COUNTED OVER 40 SITES UNOCCUPIED AT 8:30 AT NIGHT,WHILE THEY TURNED CAMPER AWAY ALL DAY.


----------



## Happy Jack

Larry we haven't done much camping in the last 7-8 yrs. I went on line to try to get something and it says you can only make 1 reservation at a time. If you call you can reserve as many as you want ?
Seems to me it should be the same which ever way you use.


----------



## tangleknot

We'll be camping on the west side of the state most of the weekends with fishing being the main focus. 

We took a trip to the UP a few years ago and it was great. I really want to take another week trip up there and check out the porkies.


----------



## Fish_hunt12

am going to muskallonge lake for 2 weeks in july.
(u.p)

-Adam


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

Happy Jack,
You can reserve up to 10 sites at once.


----------



## kroppe

Happy Jack, there is a campground on Long Lake in Alpena County that is on the waterfront. It gets a bit crowded but at least it's an option. Son and I stayed there when we fished out of Rockport and Presque Isle harbor. 

tangledknot, the Porkies are cool! In high school (long time ago!  ) I did a week long wilderness backpack trip there. Incredible experience that I can still vividly remember. We stayed the last night of the trip at a campground with running water/hot shower, it must have been in Ontonagon. Another backpack trip we did was at Pictured Rocks, where we hiked in a couple miles, made a base camp and did day hikes from there along the 250 ft. high limestone cliffs.


----------



## Mule Skinner

Would like to camp somewhere near Au Sable river and fish the Alcona Dam Pond , but I have no idea where to go.A tent and a fire pit is all I need. I want to be close to the water and am after pike,bass and crappie.

We've been going to Fletcher's pond the last few times and I just couldn't get into the pike  and want to try somewhere different.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

MULE SKINNER,
Alcona County has a County run campground right on the Alcona Pond,we have never camped there,but have drivin thur it many times ,seems pretty nice it has both modern and primative camping.


----------



## 7iron

I was just asking the wife today what or where she wanted to go for vacation this year, she told me up to the trailer we have at Browns Landing in Alabaster. This will be our 21st year there gotta love it! Its mostly a seasonal park but they do have 10 or 12 overnight camping sites, and they are on Lk Huron.


----------



## Northbay

Mule Skinner heres one on the Ausable river, Old Orchard. http://www.oldorchardpark.com/index.html
we stayed there in the fall a couple of years ago nice park. Didn't get a chance to do much fishing though. 
Planning on camping in the UP somewhere, undecided this summer. I know I will be at Aloha State park in the spring and fall for a couple of weekends too. 
NB


----------



## lhok

also can try www.alconapark.com muleskinner


----------



## buckslayer

Going to Wilderness August 6-12 first time. Any info on fishing in the area? or other things you liked about the camp? Wild life viewing.


----------



## Can't Touch This

Going on a cross country trip to Arizona. MY dad is out thee, and we are staying there. We are going to do some Bass fishing in Mexico(HUGE Bass) and ocean fishing in mexico, and some fishing in the Colorado River. shoudl be nice, but the best part comes when we go to the Western UP for a what should be an incredible trip, going to Sylvania first, then to the Porkies, and traveling all around Big Snow country.

I am VERY suprised mroe people don't go the the UP, espessialy the Central and WEstern UP. My guess is that pretty much everyone in Michigan stays in Michigan for the most part during vacations during the summer. But, i think about 80% of them stay in the LP, most fothe people who visit the Up are from outta state for some reason. THe Central and Western Up is, IMO, BY FAR the best for camping and sight seeing and the 2nd best for fishing in this great state of ours. IT has TONS of great natural sights to see, along with great fishing, great hiking and great camping. Only been there i think twice, but, it was amazing every time. Still have not been to the Porkies(have never even seen them) or the Keewinaw, hopefully going there this summer though. IT's like a whole other world up there.


----------



## walleyerick

I have been an employee at Leelanau Pines Campground for 15 years now. Over the years we have gone to more seasonal camping. We have about 60 sites for public camping. I have a seasonal site there (#77) and fish the lake 4-6 days a week after school gets out in early June. I know that we are getting pretty full for the month of July. The first two weeks are booked. If you need any info, please send me a PM. I can also give fishing reports. Look me up if you are in the area this summer.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Was that you doing the lawn mowing last year? Probably saw you around.


----------



## walleyerick

Nothing like mowing 40 acres a week on top of everything else that has to be done!!!!:lol:


----------



## Hunt4Ever

Good Thread!

We are camping at Evergreen Resort, up by Georgian Bay in Ontario just after the 4th of July, will be bringing the boat looking for some Northern Lake Huron Salmon. 

Camping at the Muskegon State Park for the small fishing tournament at the end of July for a few days.

I wish we could do more. I love to cook outside and I am becomming a Dutch oven Master! If you see me camping it would be in your best interest to wonder by right about dinner time.


----------



## Oct.1

This year I think will be the best yet.
Ill be staying between Houghton Lake and Lake City.
I just bought 10 acres of a large hardwood forest that adjoins 250 acres of state land thats not accessible except through private land. Ill have my boat, camper and my own private campground. 
 Fishing at Houghton, Higgins, Mitchell and Cadillac to name the big ones around. It all starts the first weekend in May with Turkey Season. Ends Dec. 1st.


----------



## Evan

only one definate place....heading back to Grand Marais 2nd week in August for probably the full week. Down time after the long ride through the UP on the motorcyles promoting POW/MIA awareness. Will I be coming or going across the bridge, guess I'll just wave at myself!!

Haven't decided on much others, should probably start thinking though, the dear mother sold her cottage so now we can only camp  , don't get me wrong, I love camping, but I will miss the cottage I grew up at....

Probably head to Lake City to the little city campground, nice, quiet and SMALL, was wonderful for Labor Day camping (cept that nasty drive back south on 131   add the 32 ft trailer and a case of lite road rage kicks in)


----------



## GVSUKUSH

The wife and I try to make an annual trip to Sleepy Bear Campground in Empire. Close to TC and all the touristy stuff, sleeping bear dunes, beautiful beach in empire, and the cleanest showers and restrooms I've ever seen at a campground. This would be a great campground for kids.  

http://www.michcampgrounds.com/sleepybear/index.shtml


----------



## Can't Touch This

GVSUKUSH said:


> The wife and I try to make an annual trip to Sleepy Bear Campground in Empire. Close to TC and all the touristy stuff, sleeping bear dunes, beautiful beach in empire, and the cleanest showers and restrooms I've ever seen at a campground. This would be a great campground for kids.
> 
> http://www.michcampgrounds.com/sleepybear/index.shtml


Showers at a campground??? More like a resort to me :yikes: :lol:


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

We can add another one to our list , going to Lakeport State for there Halloween weekend October 5th thur 9th . Also thinking of making reservations for the Jellystone Campground in Indian River sometime in July .


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

Add another to our list , i'ts offical were heading to the Jellystone Park Indian River , the weekend of JULY 15th thur the 17th ,then maybe on to Alhoa State Park for a few days 

Heres a updated list of were my family and I plan on camping this summer. 

Tawas Point State Park lot #50 May 26 thur May 30

Port Crescent State Park lot #51 June 30 thur July 5

Jellystone Campground Indian River , July 15th thur 17th

Ludington State Park lot #282 August 15 thur August 28 

Lakeport State Park for there Halloween Weekend Oct 5th thur the 9th


I'm sure will add a few more weekends to our list.


----------



## bklompy

starting of with yankee springs may 19 thru 22 to heck with labor day way to busy for me 

2nd off to mitchell state park june 9 thru 12 
after that its on hold till the wife has the baby:gaga: in august maybe get to go to our cabin in grand marias with a couple of buddy and do some scouting for stand sites;fish grand sable lake and hang out at lake superior brewing co for a rum&coke.:evilsmile


----------



## twohats

We will be at Harrisville S.P memmorial weekend and Wilderness S.P 2nd week of July.Granted I dont have a new job before then.I have been looking.


----------



## JEFFK

What up gents?? Never posted here but I must say I think I should start. Little history, I've been camping all my life, Dad got me started at 5 with my first tent, and 4 years I bought my first camper. Nice little used pop-up, been vary happy with this unit. I haven't traveled all that fare with her but am interested in starting to venture out from the normal parks I've been too. Two parks I visit every year are Metamora-Hadley and Algonac. Both less then an hour from hook-up to set-up. The 3rd place that I've visited is Whites Canoe Livery in Sterling. Lot's of fun there and great stuff for the kids to do (rafting/tubing) The issue I'm having at the moment is reservations at all the state parks with-in 2 hours from my home that are BOOKED for all the holiday weekends. I mean, come on, what do people do, call exactly 6 months to the hour before the holiday weekend to book the fav. site. Sure seems that way. Anyway, I don't know much about private campgrounds vers. State parks. What can some of you tell me about some real nice private campgrounds that might be nice for like Labor Day weekend??


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

JEFFK,
There are alot of us that have problems with the state parks reservation system ,I started a thread a while back on this fourm about the reservation system, there's got to be abetter way .If you take time to read though it you'll see I'M TOTELY FURSTRATED WITH IT.


----------



## PanFisher

Got the popup setup with a 12v deep cycle battery and bought a quiet(60db) portable ac/dc generator this winter and will be dry camping as much as possible this year. Camped at Bruin Lake and Hayes a couple of times last year, and by the time the weekend was over, I couldn't wait to get home and get some peace and quiet. :yikes:

A couple of friends have been dry camping at the rustic campsites and they say it is quiet and not crowded. Plus, it's only $9 a night intead of the $23 a night at the full service parks.


----------



## pdkpotocki

I know everybody thinks the res system sucks But what would you do to fix it if you were in change about it?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

pdkpotocki ,
LOTS

The whole system needs changed !!!!

These are in no specail order,

First bring the system back to Michigan !

second make it fair to all Michigan residents, reguardless of where live ,and how old your phonelines are , or fast is your internet is.

thrid Let Michigan residents have priority .

forth, don't reserve the sites 100% so you can have the option to stay if you like or move to another state park if you want without planning evrything 6 months in advance, let campers be spontanous if they want . I like the days of old, where the only system was first come first serve , I like the old days when a hot summer I could call home , and wife would have the camper ready to go when I pulled in the driveway and off we go . When they first started taking reservations the would only reserve up to 50% of the park , allowing for both , people who wanted to plan 6 months ahead could and left half the park ,open for others . I don't know about you but most people have a hard time planning something 6 month in advance.

Fifth it would be nice to talk to some who knows something about the park your trying to make reservations for .

I COULD GO ON, BUT I'LL STOP , THE SYSTEM NEEDS CHANGED . This was kools plan , maybe Humphries will do something about it ?


----------



## JEFFK

Heah, Larry,
I don't disagree with ya but I do find the reservation system to be helpful on any other weekend then a holiday weekend. There's only three that you need to be on your game for that matter. The state parks are packed yes, I don't mind that (with 4 kids lots of other kids for them to mingle with) but one thing you did mention that I would like to see is only a percentage of each park open to early reservations, 50%, 60%, 70% what ever the cap may be. Another change I would be in favor of is changing the reservation opening from 6 months early to 3 months before your arrival date. At least set at 3 months before, a person can have a better understanding of what there schedule is going to allow for. If ya think about it, how many people call in on the day, 6 months prior to their preferred holiday weekend camping trip, schedule a site and have to cancel at the last minute. Weather the day of, day before or a week before there arrival date a person that couldn't get a site will never know that there are sites available unless the take a chance, drive to the campground and pull up to the office. Most people with travel trailers would never do something like that. Anyway, something needs to change and I would be all for campaigning for some changes to the system!!


----------



## Jacob Huffman

We just got a seasonal campsite at School Section lake campground near the town of stanwood.It is nice to not have to travel to much with the kids so we chose to take this seasonal for a couple of years until we can get a different rig so it is easier to travel..


----------



## snakebit67

Couldn't take it anymore. Took friday off, wife and i are heading to Alcona Park, Primative side tomorrow after work. Will Be floating the Ausable most of the weekend.


----------



## kroppe

Heading to East Harbor State Park near Catawba Island in Ohio. Staying for 3 nights, and fishing our tails off Friday - Sunday. Hope to find the walleye family - Walter, Wilma, Wilbur and Wendy. Might also find their cousins, Willis, Wendell and Wanda. 

Give kroppe a shout on 68 if your fishing Erie this weekend.


----------



## twohats

Wilderness SP just west of the Big Mac. July 11 to 15. Do any of the back woods streams in the park have any trout? Would be nice to get a few Brookies for the camp fire.


----------



## Oct.1

Finally have the place ready. Im spending the first two weeks on my own place this year. Its between Houghton Lake and Lake City. Taking the camper and boat. Hope the weather is good. 

You all have a safe time.


----------

